

Show HN: 255 Ideas - store and share ideas using markdown - mikkel
http://www.255ideas.com

======
mikkel
We wrote this tool to keep track of our own ideas in a more organized way. You
own all your ideas but can share them easily.

We figured we should share this with the hackernews community since this place
is full of great ideas.

We'd love any feedback you have!

